# نظام dicom



## bassel hatem (12 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
في الملف المرفق شرح لنظام dicom المستخدم في المجال الطبي منقول من احد المواقع للفائدة


----------



## عبدالله بو حسين (20 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز على هذه المشاركة القيمة بخصوص الدايكوم


----------



## ودالخضر (25 يوليو 2010)

تسلم يا حبيبنا


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (25 يوليو 2010)

نظام ممتاز في مجال التصوير الطبي 
بارك الله فيكم
ننتظر مزيد مشاركاتكم القيمة


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (25 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك مهندس باسل وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مهندسة جادة (25 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## rajai (29 يوليو 2010)

بوركت جهودك الاخ الكريم ...With respect


----------



## ليدي لين (30 يوليو 2010)

يعطيك العافية وشكرا لهذا المجهود


----------



## طالب الفلوجي (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وبورك فيك واسمعك الله قولا تحبه كل قلوب المؤمنين ذاك قوله تعالى: (ادخلوها بسلام امنيين)


----------



## الهندسة 10 (9 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله جهودكم على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## مقشش (25 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكووووووووور


----------

